
The Mac mini isn’t dead yet, says Tim Cook - skellertor
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/the-mac-mini-isnt-dead-yet-says-tim-cook/
======
mikestew
So let's say they do a refresh on the Mini. How long do we get to wait until
the _next_ refresh? As an example, I present the Mac Pro. It got the trashcan
refresh and then...how many years later and it's still basically the same
specs and (surprisingly) the same price. And instead of a new Mac Pro, we get
an "artist's rendering" of a hopped up iMac that will come out later this
year. No word yet (that I've heard) of an update to the actual Mac Pro.

The point I'm driving at is, fine, Apple updates some product lines. But are
these product lines I want to rely on? Next time I need to prop, say, a build
server do I want to rely on Apple's good graces to keep their hardware up to
date? Or should I find other solutions so that the next time I need hardware
to do $A_JOB I know I can find reasonably recent hardware for recent prices?
Because a quad core Mini was a fine box for the money back in 2012, but come
2021, I'm not paying 2021 prices for 2017 hardware.

It just seems like over the five or so years, instead of surprising us, Apple
finely gives in and updates something, then subsequently seems to say, "there,
we updated it, now shut up and leave us alone for the next five years".

------
zelos
It is pretty depressing that 5 years later there's no upgrade path from my
2012 Mac Mini. I'm starting to think about how to disentangle myself from the
Apple ecosystem, because currently there's no new Mac I want to buy.

------
influx
Another area they have screwed their customers is the WiFi routers. I just got
rid of 2 Airport Express for ubiquiti gear. Never going back.

------
Shivetya
so basically a recent shaming of apple over its age has shown that it has
effect. similar to what happened with the Mac Pro; though all we got was a
photoshop version as no independent tester ever got an iMac Pro or near it

Apple should up and be willing to discontinue products it plans on not
supporting or at least put in writing a guarantee of refresh. letting products
languish is never good for your image

------
memburcar
Mines not dead, but deffo on it's last legs!

------
Isamu
Fine, just let us know.

